# Cast Iron Baseboard Installation



## Bob G. (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello,
I am planning to install cast iron baseboard in our family room. I have already purchased the panels (Weil-McLain #9 Snug) along with all the hardware, enclosures and fittings and it's going to be mounted against 1/2" finished drywall. I've heard that a "paper" type vapor barrier (5 or 6 mil) should be installed between the baseboard and wall to not only help protect the wall, but to help make sure the air gets channeled properly in from the bottom, up through the fins behind the panels and out the top. I was hoping that somebody out there experienced in hydronics could provide some guidance as to whether it's really needed or not, and if needed, possibly recommend an "on line" company where I could get it. 
Thanks in advance,
Bob G.


----------



## walter32 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Bob, not an answer to your post, but I'm looking for a source for the Weil-Mclain snug baseboard - did you get yours online?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bob G. (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Walter,
No, I didn't get it on -line. I had to order it through a local supplier. Im in the southeastern Pennsylvania area (near Philadelphia). It was close to $40.00/ft. They got me everything; the panels, inside and outside corners, false enclosure sections, etc. Hope this helps.
Bob G.


----------



## johnj (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Bob, I have just started a remodel here and have existing cast iron base boards. My house was built in 1953 and here is how it was installed. The base board had no drywall behind it,,, just a layer of tin foil for reflection of heat. The drywall ( 2 layers of 3/8" ) sat on top of the units to give it a more resessed look. My idea for where I'm doing changes is to use 1/2" foil faced sheating from the floor up about 9 inches than drywall above that. I too have been looking for a place on-line to purchase the Weil- McLain to save a little cash,, but it looks like I might have to go to a local supply house and order it.


----------



## cjaramil (Aug 16, 2008)

*I have some snug baseboards for sale*

Hi, I just ran into this discussion because I'm remodeling my new house and I'm removing the existing Weil-McLain snug baseboards. I have about 120 feet in total. Most are 24" sections that can be bolted together to form desired lengths. Let me know if you're still interested.


----------



## mklp (Apr 2, 2009)

*first time is always rough*

Hi, I'm new at this snug base board heater install but I think my supplier ordered me the wrong stuff. My question is, is there a difference on the ports for leg sections and intermediate sections where they join? they sent me all completed sections but I'm supposed to connect them together to get the length I need.:wink:


----------



## tpmtpm (Sep 9, 2009)

may i email you? still have that base board?


----------



## mklp (Apr 2, 2009)

they let us send them all back


----------

